# How long does a rabies vaccine last in human? xD



## ThisIsARandomName (Jul 22, 2014)

OMG, i know this is not a good site to ask this question but i'm too lazy to go and find other sites and ask on it then wait. 

okay so my question is how long does a rabies vaccine last in human? 
Right now, I'm getting 3 doses and 2 booster shots, so far i've got 2 doses (0 and 3) Getting my 3rd dose in 2 days (7th dose) and then they'll start giving me the booster doses. So how long does the vaccine is going to protect me? What if a animal Bitten me in next few days? Do i have to get those vaccine again? How long does the rabies anti-bodies lasts in humans? I'm to curious to know O_O I've read that if i got those the full vaccineIt'll protect me for 2 years.. They didn't give me immune because i've already got it 4 years ago.


----------



## ThisIsARandomName (Jul 22, 2014)

I Know i could have asked this question to my doctor but i just can't wait 2 days! I get bitten alot!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 23, 2014)

Is this a post-exposure or pre-exposure series?

I've received pre-exposure vaccines and have had titers run now 2 and 3 years post vaccination with a good titer response. I know veterinarians who have had titers run many years after their initial vaccination series with good results as well. 

Even if you've been vaccinated, a bite from a potentially rabid animal should not be taken lightly because rabies is almost 100% fatal in humans.


----------

